# هل تعلم ان الفرخة...هل تعلم ان القطن.....هل تعلم ان البني ادم ............)



## Eminem 2 (25 يناير 2012)

*هل تعلم ان الفرخة 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
تبيض
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
هل تاعلم ان القطن
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
يُزرع
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
هل تعلم ان البني ادم
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
عنده عقل
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
هل تعلم ان السمك 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
يسبح في المياه
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
هل تعلم انك 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

..
.
.
.
.
.
.
في المنتدا الان
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
مع تحيات Eminem 2
ههههههههه*


----------



## staregypt (25 يناير 2012)

:fun_oops:
:t19:
:t19:
:t19:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2012)

من غير المعلومات دي الواحد كان ضايع ومش بني ادم اصلا​


----------



## Eminem 2 (25 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> من غير المعلومات دي الواحد كان ضايع ومش بني ادم اصلا​


*ههههههه اي خدمة علشان تعرفو انا اد اه بفيد البشرية بمعلومات هامة

*


----------



## مريم12 (25 يناير 2012)

افادكم الله بامانة انا كنت لا افقه شئ 
معلومااات تحفة
ههههههههههههههه
ثااااااااانكس​


----------



## scream man (25 يناير 2012)

*ايه ياض المعلومات الجمدا دي ؟؟
أول مرة اعرف ان السمكة بتعوم في البحر ... كنت فكرها بتعوم في الصحراء*


----------



## Eminem 2 (25 يناير 2012)

مريم12 قال:


> افادكم الله بامانة انا كنت لا افقه شئ
> معلومااات تحفة
> ههههههههههههههه
> ثااااااااانكس​


_*هههه اي خدعة*_
​


----------



## Eminem 2 (25 يناير 2012)

scream man قال:


> *ايه ياض المعلومات الجمدا دي ؟؟
> أول مرة اعرف ان السمكة بتعوم في البحر ... كنت فكرها بتعوم في الصحراء*


*شوفت با معلوماتي فدتك ازاي بس علي فكرا السمكة مبتعمش في الصحراء بتعوم في الفضاء*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Eminem 2 (29 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه


_بجد عجبتك................ مفيش اي تاعلق كدا ماشي ياعم كول اليطلع من بوئك حلو_


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (29 يناير 2012)

إحم إحم ...... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :36_11_13::36_11_13::36_11_13:


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (8 فبراير 2012)

_ تحفه بجد جميله اوى بس معلومات جديده اوى ههههههههههههههههه_


----------



## Eminem 2 (8 فبراير 2012)

ميراى البرنسيسه قال:


> _ تحفه بجد جميله اوى بس معلومات جديده اوى ههههههههههههههههه_


*  شكرا مانا دايمن كدا بجيب كل جديد ههههههه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 فبراير 2012)

*هل تعلم إنك *
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*​ 
*..*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
فقيييع:fun_lol:
ضيعتلى وقتى يا شخ
هل تعلم إنى فى الشغل و فى نفس الوقت فى المنتدى..
كنت فاكرا نفسى فى الشغل بس :smil15:​


----------

